# iPad chinois et paramètres par défauts



## alexx- (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je vous écris car je rencontre un petit problème qui m'agace beaucoup. 

On vient de m'offrir un iPad. 
Celui-ci à été acheté en Chine et les paramètres internes sont chinois. Lorsque je fais une recherche Google avec safari, la recherche est faite avec Google.cn et je n'arrive pas à changer pour Google.fr. J'ai essayé de restaurer plusieurs fois mais rien n'y fait !!

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà recontré ce problème ? 

Auriez-vous une solution à ce problème ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2012)

A mon avis, il est "Bridé" ! 
Désolé, mais j'avais envie de la faire celle là !.... J'ai pas de solution pour ton problème :rose:


----------



## alexx- (8 Septembre 2012)

Après m'être renseigné, j'ai appris ceci :

Les ipad/iphone issus de la chine sont bridés sur le google.cn et c'est apparemment impossible à changer. Même après reset complet et réinstallation de l'os téléchargé via le store français. 

Pour résoudre le problème, je suis donc allé dans un Apple Store, le Genius n'avait aucune idée pour remédier à la situation, il me l'a donc changé


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Septembre 2012)

Elle est pas belle la vie ? :rateau:


----------

